# Anyone know good dinner recipes that are easy to make?



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

Im entertaining a 'new' friend tonight  and think I will try and impress her with my culinary skills. Unfortunatly I dont really cook anything too exciting so at a loss what to make 

Anyone know any good recipes that wont take ages to make.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

What food does she like ? - how far do your culinary skills stretch. No point going for something exotic which you then f*ck up. How about something mexican - get all the preparation done before she arrives then just chuck it in the pan...

You can leave the washing up till the morning :wink:

or if she's decent she'll do it


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

How about the easy pasta route.

Get a neopolitan sauce, some pancetta and some fusilli pasta (250g bag).

Chuck some oil in a pan, chop the pancetta up and lightly fry it for a few minutes in some olive oil and pepper. Add the sauce and simmer.

When that's just about done, boil some water, heat another pan up (little oil and salt), put the boiling water in the pan, chuck the pasta in, bring to boil for 2 minutes.

Lob it all in a bowl, mix it up, dish up. grate some fresh parmesan on top. You could warm some tomato/garlic/plain bread in a over to have with it.

Takes about 10 minutes and is a nice light meal. Any ready made dessert with the obligatory chocolate coating and thich cream should go down a treat.

Best of luck [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Pasta is always a good bet, I think. Quick and easy. If you and your "new friend" like shellfish, then grab some fresh pasta (not dried), a jar of pasta sauce (nothing loaded with Garlic or Chilis, or you'll stink), some pre-cooked large prawns (easy to get at the supermarket) and some fresh basil.

Heat the sauce up in a pan, chuck the prawns in, leave for 5-8 minutes and that's your sauce done; Just make sure the prawns are piping hot before you serve. Then leave it just simmering on a low heat while you do the pasta - That'll take 4 minutes tops. Don't overcook it or else it'll be horrible. Chuck a pinch of salt and a teaspoon (no more) of olive oil in with the pasta when it's cooking so it doesn't stick.

Drain the pasta properly, dump it out onto 2 large plates, plop your sauce on top and then put a couple of basil leaves on to tart it up.

If you want a starter, get some buffalo mozarella, an avacado and a couple of tomatoes. Slice up all 3, lay a mix of them out on a plate for each of you, drizzle a bit of vinagrette dressing over it (drizzle, not soak) and then do the obligatory bit of basil again.

It's not spectacular and it's certainly not the height of culinary quality (I usually do this as a quick and dirty meal when I just got back from an overseas trip and I'm tired) but it does the job and at least you made the effort. If you want to tart the sauce up a bit more, then put a flew glugs of red wine in there and a few bits of the fresh Basil (tear it up with your fingers to bruise it and release the flavour).

You'll be left with minimal washing up and you can make the whole meal from start to finish in under 30 minutes.

If you want something a bit swankier then let me know. A Fillet Steak is always tough to beat (unless it's tough......) and is easy to cook. Asian noodles/veg and meat can also be good - One pot cooking and not too difficult.

Of course, a lovingly filleted salt crust baked Sea Bass with fresh vegetables and Sautee potatoes would be killer, but then that's your whole day gone........


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

how about fish? couple of sea bass (or similar) stuffed with fresh basil and grilled for 3-5 mins per side. you can sort out the veg before hand and cook it as you slap the fish under. if you go for champ - mash with spring onions - you can do it earlier and just warm it up quickly. dead tasty and it looks well impressive as most people seem to think fish as difficult.

alternatively roast cod - pepper it and roast in v hot oven for 8 mins - dead easy and tasty.

fresh herbs go a long way to lift a meal visually and taste wise and a good bottle of wine will improve the food as well.

success :!:


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Choose fresh good quality ingredients as well - butchers meat, not supermarkets (ascots CE Lewis are excellent) fresh veg not frozen, cook with butter not oil. dress salads at the last minute, clean up as you go - that seems to impress birds bizarrely! And most importantly get her drunk a nice bottle of mersault or a pouilly fuisse should help.

Fresh fruit and cream for desert with a nice desert wine - that brown brothers orange stuff in the 375ml bottles is nice .

Good luck

Dave

p.s. as a last resort use tequila slammers!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

*Parma Wrapped lemon cod loin, with broken potatoes and wilted spinach....*

baked fresh cod loin, 8-10 oz cod loin (2 pieces) sprinkling of fresh herbs (whatever you fancy ), salt n pepper) 2-3 slices v. thinly sliced lemon on top , and wrap in 2 slices parma ham to make 2 parcels. drizzled with oilive oil.

Prepare this beforehand

bake for 10 mins in hot (200+ celsius) oven. If you are cocky you can put some dry white wine and lemon jiuce in the baking dish before cooking, then reduce this liquid separately (as you prepare the spinach)and stir in some creme fraiche to make a nice sauce - but this is not essential.

broken potatoes
at same time as fish goes in, or alittle before, boil a few new potatoes for 10 mins, break (don't mash) them up slightly with fork, salt and pepper, put in serving bowl and drizzle with olive oil and sprinkle 2 tble spoons mixture of finely chopped parsley, chive and mint- do last step just before you serve, else herbs go all dark n 'orrible

wilted spinach
Takes 2 mins. I bag young spinach, large pan with lid , knob of butter pinch of nutmeg, NO WATER. get pan hot (don't discolour butter) chuck in spinach and put lid on. leave for 1-2 mins shaking pan. Spinach wilts and is done.

Bag of green salad dressing with oil and lemon is good alternative to spinach

Arrange on two plates. serve with a chilled chablis, sancerre or a dry Cava.

_edit: PS remember taking a little longer to arrange all it nicely on the plates, whilst not overloading them pays handsome dividends - please the eyes first etc_

Last woman I did this for married me....


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

garyc said:


> *Parma Wrapped lemon cod loin, with broken potatoes and wilted spinach....*
> 
> baked fresh cod loin, 8-10 oz cod loin (2 pieces) sprinkling of fresh herbs (whatever you fancy ), salt n pepper) 2-3 slices v. thinly sliced lemon on top , and wrap in 2 slices parma ham to make 2 parcels. drizzled with oilive oil.
> 
> ...


if you make the effort to do this you'll soon get a reputation and even if it doesn't work out all her friends will date you


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Also use maldon sea salt and freshly ground pepper - makes the world of difference.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Wagamama Chilli Beef Ramen (with a subtle alteration).

60g roasted/barbecued chicken. Go into supermarket to their hot deli and buy some hot roast chicken pieces. The cheaper the better, they often reduce it to silly money near the end of its time, but its ok, its only for stock
2 best quality chicken stock cubes
1 carrot finely chopped
1 leek finely chopped
350g sirloin
Teriyaki sauce
1 red chilli, de-seeded & sliced
1 lime, quartered
Bag of bean sprouts
Packet of medium egg noodles, or proper ramen noodles if you can get them. 3/4 of a packet will do for two people.
Bit of coriander if you fancy it, but its only garnish
1.75 litres of water (for the ramen)

1) Make the ramen. dump water into large pan. Add stock cubes. Bring to simmer. Add carrot and leek. Break the chicken up with your fingers and add to the stock pan. Reduce heat so it is almost simmering, just the occasional bubble. Cover the pan and leave for 30 minutes to one hour (longer the better).

2) Blanch beansprouts for 10 seconds. Rinse in cold water and set aside

3) Cook noodles as per packet. Rinse in cold water and set aside

4) Brush steak with teriyaki sauce. Cook on hot griddle or grill. As you like it, but it doesn't want to be too bloody for this dish imo.

5) Drain stock.

6) Divide noodles between two bowls. Ladel over stock until bowl is almost full. Slice steak on the diagonal and place on top of ramen. Add beansprouts, chilli, lime and coriander.

7) Serve.

This is absolutely magic, a doddle to make. The soup is sensational if you used quite strongly flavoured roast chicken (eg barbecued). See what you can get.


----------



## andy761 (Jul 27, 2003)

.......... Whats wrong with good old egg and chips?? :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

What's wrong with getting her to do the cooking?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

This thread made me so hungry - I having my soup and sandwich early...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> What's wrong with getting her to do the cooking?


....says single bloke? :wink:


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> What's wrong with getting her to do the cooking?


Plenty she'll make a mess of it!! Her jobs doing the washing up . . .

Dave (off to hide now)

p.s. Buy a dishwasher to avoid this! (then all shes got to do is load it . . .


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

Wow cheers for all the recipes. I think I will go for the simple pasta route - but I am definatly going to give these other recipes a try soon.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

s*d it, Thai takeway... say u made it, get her drunk... happy days!!

:roll: (life's too short)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Take her out for a nice meal instead then back to yours for a nice coffee and liquire with some nice mints. She must be worth it! :wink:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

can't beat baked salmon... very light, goes well with a good white wine...

get two good quality salmon steaks, rub some butter on some foil (or use a little olive oil, place salmon on foil, squeeze lemon juice, +knob of herb butter (or butter + sprinkle some fresh chopped herbs - basil, parsley, rosemary. at a pinch use a packet of dried herbs) on top, wrap foil loosely over top and seal edges. put in hot (160deg fan oven) for about 15min until salmon flakes and is cooked through. while cooking make a salad out of cherry tomatoes, fresh leaves, diced cucumber sprinkle with vinagrette dressing or whatever personal choice is while keeping up the conversation over a glass of nicely chilled chablis... serve with candles & soft music. oh and don't forget some flowers in a vase on the table.... little touches help....

works for me....


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

or try my favourite magazine recipe ever, from the News of the World's mag --

*Beef in onion sauce*
*You will need:* 1lb stewing steak, one can of Sainsbury's onion sauce.
*Method:* Fry steak, pour on sauce, serve.

Can't go wrong 

Mark


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

errr... frying stewing steak??? fine for hefty lads who can eat leather ... but a bit off putting for the dainty female


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Maybe you had to boil it for a while at the end there -- sorry, left that bit out.

But I wouldn't suggest anybody actually bothers 

Mark


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I always used to impress me women with a split baked spud with beans and an egg on top, add a sprinkle of salt and pepper to season it - lovely jubbly.

I did this when I was dating Mrs B and she hasn't made me cook for 11 years.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

NIIK_TT said:


> Im entertaining a 'new' friend tonight  and think I will try and impress her with my culinary skills. Unfortunatly I dont really cook anything too exciting so at a loss what to make
> 
> Anyone know any good recipes that wont take ages to make.


Ain't it then a bad idea trying to impress her that way?

Try firm white fish and mozzeralla - chicken salad.... Burger King?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

NIIK_TT said:


> Wow cheers for all the recipes. I think I will go for the simple pasta route - but I am definatly going to give these other recipes a try soon.


Here's 5 minute one that 'gets 'em' :wink:

*Feesh Pasta With Smoked Salmon, Cream cheese and Creme Fraiche*

Pack of decent smoked salmon cut in 0.5" strips
fine zest and juice of a lemon
couple of finely chopped spring onions
small pot creme fraiche
small pot of creme cheese (or Philidelphia)
Fresh dill/tarragon or parsley
tabspoon olive oil
salt pepper
fresh pasta

-put salmon strips in bowls with lemon juice and and half of oil.
-cook pasta and drain - add rest of oil to stop it sticking.
-return to *low* heat - add everything else reserving half of herbs. Stir gently until combined.
- sprinkle on rest of herbs and serve with green salad.

Job done.

5 mins prep. 5 mins cook. Rest of evening gazing into each others eyes etc....

ps don't offer to thrash her on the Play Station.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> NIIK_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Wow cheers for all the recipes. I think I will go for the simple pasta route - but I am definatly going to give these other recipes a try soon.
> ...


Dammit, that's what I'm gonna have for supper now... :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > What's wrong with getting her to do the cooking?
> ...


Eh?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...





jampott said:


> lighten up, and check the smiley on my post...


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

Ehm...I understand it's still a long way to a fully accomplished EU... :lol:


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

Sorry for the joke, gentlemen...just too tempting!

Back to Recipes...something really fast? Really tasty? With pasta?

Here we go...

1) Boil spaghetti the ordinary way (salted water-200 g (half a pound) for two people-retrieve them IN TIME)
2 )In the meantime, put little garlic in a pan with 2 tablespoons olive oil.
3) Throw 2 or 3 salted or oil-canned anchovies in the pan...with very low heat.
4)let the garlic & anchovies just simmer in warm oil...they must almost MELT into oil, without cooking or burning...the taste will keep delicate whilst tasty.
5) Mix spaghetti with this simple sauce, stir for a minute...ready!

Total time: just the time it takes to bring water to boiling point+10 minutes of spaghetti-cooking
Plus: It's REALLY Italian...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


I just thought maybe you knew something I didn't!!


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

hello people!!

i think we are all missing something here, my man has a PORSCHE!!! you dont even need to buy her dinner, just show her the car 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

So, did you? :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Hanging out of the back of her by 2130 is my guess 

It would've been 2030 if he'd gone for the Ramen.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Hanging out of the back of her by 2130 is my guess
> 
> It would've been 2030 if he'd gone for the Ramen.


There speaks the voice of experience. 

ps lets hope she doesn't read the site....


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

garyc said:


> There speaks the voice of experience.
> 
> ps lets hope she doesn't read the site....


hehehe that would be funny :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

NIIK_TT said:


> Im entertaining a 'new' friend tonight  and think I will try and impress her with my culinary skills. Unfortunatly I dont really cook anything too exciting so at a loss what to make
> 
> Anyone know any good recipes that wont take ages to make.


Well, today is the day after! I wonder what he cooked and how it went?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Did you top it all off with Bacon and Eggs this morning? :wink:


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

Dinner went very well thanks. Went for pasta in the end which was simple and tasty. 

She even washed up even though I insisted to leave it. She looks like a model and we chatted loads. I think I might be onto a very very good thing here. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Can I be bride's maid please?  . Well done and glad it went well. I hope she invites you back for a meal also 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

NIIK_TT said:


> Dinner went very well thanks. Went for pasta in the end which was simple and tasty.
> 
> She even washed up even though I insisted to leave it. She looks like a model and we chatted loads. I think I might be onto a very very good thing here. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Did she leave a clean plate?


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Well played sir!

Did you manage to park your car in the garage :twisted:

:? :?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

dimitt said:


> Well played sir!
> 
> Did you manage to park your car in the garage :twisted:
> 
> :? :?


Well it is a porker, pork-her, get it?

Crude and unnecessary I know...........

I'll get me coat.

:wink:


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

Pasta...it's one of the Italian Single's main weapons!
It's almost like the Winchester rifle in those old Western movies...each shot a kill!


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

jacTT225 said:


> dimitt said:
> 
> 
> > Well played sir!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: .... nice one!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

NIIK might curse the day he asked for simple recipe to impress a bird, the way this thread is developing... :wink:


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

MonsTTer said:


> Pasta...it's one of the Italian Single's main weapons!
> It's almost like the Winchester rifle in those old Western movies...each shot a kill!


totally off topic but they have better ones :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

So if she enjoyed the food I guess there's no point in asking if she swallowed it all or if she spat it out?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Tim,

He is jealous because he is married and old and you are young free and available to have fun. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


I think this post, along with the numerous other posts that you make, which must be so disrespectful and offensive to your wife, in fact says far more about you than it does me V. :wink:


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

kctt said:


> MonsTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Pasta...it's one of the Italian Single's main weapons!
> ...


In old Western Movies? The Enfield Carbine? The Indian Tomahawk?

Or were you referring to Italians having better weapons than Pasta?
Of course we have... :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


It is also highly inaccurate


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Here is a great site. In Dutch but most Anglos can read it if some imagination is used.

One we particularly like is Tilapia filet with fresh tuna tapenade.

Sounds like it takes forever but no 20 minutes and you have a bedroom door opener :lol:


----------

